# digital tv



## YELLOW 244 (Jun 11, 2011)

*YELLOW 244*

Am I out of order by trying for advice on converting from analog to digital TV? 

I am about to buy a new digital tv. My present equipment is 15 years old analog Loewe Calida and a 10 years old Akai with an HD set top box connected to each set. This enables me to access all available digital TV channels and I can record programs on USB sticks through the set top boxes but cannot simultaneously watch different programs during recording.
I also have a 5years old non digital LG DVD player/recorder and two non digital VCRs (Philips and Loewe). Would it be possible to use the existing digital set top boxes on these to convert them to digital operation? 

I understand that quite marvellous things can be achieved by linking a PC to a digital TV set. 

My PC is a quite powerful desk top model in a distant room within the house (30 metres) running Windows 7 Home Premium and MS Office with internal and external hard drives having a combined capacity of 2TB. I don’t know whether to get a Plasma or a LCD TV. What is the difference anyway? 
Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW 244 (Jun 11, 2011)

I am about to buy a new digital tv. My present equipment is 15 years old analog Loewe Calida and a 10 years old Akai with an HD set top box connected to each set. This enables me to access all available digital TV channels and I can record programs on USB sticks through the set top boxes but cannot simultaneously watch different programs during recording.
I also have a 5years old non digital LG DVD player/recorder and two non digital VCRs (Philips and Loewe). Would it be possible to use the existing digital set top boxes on these to convert them to digital operation? 

I understand that quite marvellous things can be achieved by linking a PC to a digital TV set. 

My PC is a quite powerful desk top model in a distant room within the house (30 metres) running Windows 7 Home Premium and MS Office with internal and external hard drives having a combined capacity of 2TB. I don’t know whether to get a Plasma or a LCD TV. What is the difference anyway? 
Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Regards


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you leave the VCRs connected to a program source and a TV, they can still record while another program is being watched if that's what you're asking. Plasma is being phased out. 3D is over so it's good you waited.
Moving thread to a better place.


----------

